# 533                                                      533 bell Turnip



## Lemon-Crosssing

Hi everyone! 
I'm japanese so my English is not good. sorry.
As the title says, nook's cranny is buying turnips at 533.
Entry fee is 1 nmt or 1 item from photos (DIY rrecipe or miles items).














	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021

and Star Bird ...( I don't know she's name ) in my island.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Hey, if you’re still avaliable for this I’d like to drop by! I’ll pay in NMT.


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Ooh! I'd like to come if possible.  Can bring a tent with me.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Can I come? I'd love to pay in NMT


----------



## Lemon-Crosssing

FantasticHaxorus said:


> Hey, if you’re still avaliable for this I’d like to drop by! I’ll pay in NMT.


ok!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



MartyFromCherryfall said:


> Ooh! I'd like to come if possible.  Can bring a tent with me.


ok!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



Wiimfiuser said:


> Can I come? I'd love to pay in NMT


ok!


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Lemon-Crosssing said:


> ok!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021
> 
> 
> ok!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021
> 
> 
> ok!



Do you DM us the Dodo Code? Just wondering


----------



## Lemon-Crosssing

Wiimfiuser said:


> Do you DM us the Dodo Code? Just wondering


please sent a Massage for my DM ..sorry ican't way


----------



## Bekaa

I would also like to stop by, please.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



Bekaa said:


> I would also like to stop by, please.


I will DM you. Thank you!


----------



## Dreamest

Are you still doing this? I can provide the kids tent in your preferred color way and a NMT


----------



## Fitolink

Hello! Can I come? I need to sell my turnips! I can make you the barrel, the chairs and the zen stone, still dont know if I have them in my extra DIY cards. I can take also the NMT if you want!


----------



## th8827

I would like to stop by. I can bring a brown Streetlamp.

EDIT: It is almost 4 am in Japan, so maybe it is too late...


----------



## Mstaal25

Can i please visit? I pay in nmt


----------



## Cyclopsgrumble

Can I visit?


----------

